# Mt Baker splitboard fest 2013



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I just saw this

Information


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Gah...don't think I'll have my split in time :/


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Leaving Washington the weekend before this event. Looks like that splitfest is a good time each year.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Is March 18-22 spring break in the US?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

All of March is spring break. Different schools run different weeks. It's a constant ebb and flow.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm hoping to be up for splitfest this year, I don't have any more excuses.

And Kill, I'm about 2 weeks from my Colorado trip.....still looking to your somewhere with ya probably Tuesday the 5th before we head to Silverton. I bought a bigger travel bag just so I could bring my split on this trip!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> All of March is spring break. Different schools run different weeks. It's a constant ebb and flow.


I guess we're a little more uniform here. Anyway, I booked vaca that week too, so we're going to try to get down to Baker at least for a day if not an overnighter.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

DrnknZag said:


> I'm hoping to be up for splitfest this year, I don't have any more excuses.
> 
> And Kill, I'm about 2 weeks from my Colorado trip.....still looking to your somewhere with ya probably Tuesday the 5th before we head to Silverton. I bought a bigger travel bag just so I could bring my split on this trip!


I am still planning on getting out with you. Headed to Vail Pass tomorrow to see how it has set up. The spot is a bit of a death march in and out. So I'll try to be sure it's riding nice before trying to take you out there. Otherwise, Bert is finally starting to come in decent. I'll be getting out around there this weekend too. Lots of stuff to do, though I still wish it was 2010-2011. That season is free to show back up anytime around here...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Its been snowing all day up here. The pass has been white out most of the day according to people i rode/work with. Its a pretty dense snow too. Not windy either... at least not on top of any of the vail peaks.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Argo said:


> Its been snowing all day up here. The pass has been white out most of the day according to people i rode/work with. Its a pretty dense snow too. Not windy either... at least not on top of any of the vail peaks.


Your report was dead on Argo. Thanks! 16-20" on the pass yesterday. Unfortunately the main cliff wall has a huge convexity all the way across it. Covered in wind slab with three feet of facets to the ground. We were setting up an ECT and the column failed all the way across at about 12-16" from the ground. Yeah not one of us would go near that convexity to hit the cliff lines. Good news is that there are nice lines through the trees and a second set of cliffs and pillows below that don't have that problem. We lapped the lower section and had a great time. Breaking trail was bitch though and my legs are tired today. Headed up to Bert in about an hour here. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Lockoutbryce (Feb 22, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> All of March is spring break. Different schools run different weeks. It's a constant ebb and flow.


:thumbsup: i like the reference use here...


----------

